
Show HN: Interface with Heroku Scheduler Through API and CLI - advskdr
https://schedulerctl.com
======
SkyLinx
No effort in introducing the product and why you should hand over your email
address. It's just collecting emails imo.

~~~
advskdr
Thanks for the feedback. I will work on this and make sure I get it right next
time.

Just to be clear, do you expect the introduction as a comment here or on the
website?

